# Will we see a significant drop in used 1DmkIV prices?



## D_Rochat (Mar 2, 2012)

Once the 1D X and the 5D mark III hit the streets, where do you see the prices of used 1D mark IV's going? With the new 5D's 6fps (not 10, but still), increadible ISO performance and over all image quality, do you think anyone would buy one even in mint shape for over $3000? Or do you think it's still in a class of it's own and will continue to sell at higher prices used?


----------



## briansquibb (Mar 2, 2012)

The 1D4 is a 1.3 crop and has f/8 AF

It will match the high iso of the 5D3 and also has the advantages of a 1series (ie no expensice grip to buy) as well as being a good backup to the 1DX

I think their prices will stay solid

Brian


----------



## D_Rochat (Mar 2, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> The 1D4 is a 1.3 crop and has f/8 AF
> 
> It will match the high iso of the 5D3 and also has the advantages of a 1series (ie no expensice grip to buy) as well as being a good backup to the 1DX
> 
> ...



Says the guy with a 40D.... ;D

Good point with the 1.3 and f/8. I didn't even think about that with wildlife photogs. Do you think the 1Ds will hold strong as well? How do the sample images look in comparison to your 1Ds...errrr 40D?


----------



## Jeffrey (Mar 2, 2012)

I own a 1D4 and have a request in to purchase a 1D-X. I'm keeping the 1D4 for shooting birds and wildlife because of the 1.3 crop and the incredible quality of the images, particularly when using the 400mm f5.6 L series lens. The combination cannot be beat for shooting birds in flight. As to whether the 1D4 will drop in value on the used market, I don't think they will go down in price very much. I wouldn't shoot birds in flight with a 5D 2 or 3. I plan to use the 1D-X for other purposes but might shoot some birds with it too, probably landing on water, to see how it does with the very fast fps. Just an opinion from an amateur who shoots frequently.


----------



## briansquibb (Mar 2, 2012)

D_Rochat said:


> briansquibb said:
> 
> 
> > The 1D4 is a 1.3 crop and has f/8 AF
> ...



I think the 1Ds3 will drop as they cant do more than iso 3200, apart from that they give the 5DIII a good run for their money. Now that the price is down to about the equivalent of a new 5DII they are a bargain still. To be honest I haven't looked at the 1Dx images - but there are no little black dots on the images from the 1Ds3

My 40D is my P&S, keep it with the 50 f/1.4 mounted under my jacket on a Black Rapid strap. Am going to the Focus on Imaging next week - will bring some photos back - this will be street photography at its best


----------



## briansquibb (Mar 2, 2012)

Jeffrey said:


> I own a 1D4 and have a request in to purchase a 1D-X. I'm keeping the 1D4 for shooting birds and wildlife because of the 1.3 crop and the incredible quality of the images, particularly when using the 400mm f5.6 L series lens. The combination cannot be beat for shooting birds in flight. As to whether the 1D4 will drop in value on the used market, I don't think they will go down in price very much. I wouldn't shoot birds in flight with a 5D 2 or 3. I plan to use the 1D-X for other purposes but might shoot some birds with it too, probably landing on water, to see how it does with the very fast fps. Just an opinion from an amateur who shoots frequently.



I now have a 600 f/4 and it works a treat with a 2x on the 1D4


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 2, 2012)

I think the 1D4 keeps value for a while if the 1D X can't do f/8 when it launches. APS-H also works well for some types of things. It's a great camera.


----------



## briansquibb (Mar 2, 2012)

IQ is good too on the 1D4 - took this today - not quite up to the 1Ds3, but not too shabby

iso 100, 1/250, f/8 70-200 f/[email protected] - 2 off camera flash


----------



## wockawocka (Mar 2, 2012)

I don't see prices changing too much. The 1D4 focuses at F8 and is almost the same price as the 5D3.

Can't see a reason for it to be cheaper.


----------



## Kernuak (Mar 3, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> My 40D is my P&S, keep it with the 50 f/1.4 mounted under my jacket on a Black Rapid strap. Am going to the Focus on Imaging next week - will bring some photos back - this will be street photography at its best



I'll keep my eye out for some dodgy looking character keeping furtively to the shadows .


----------



## dr croubie (Mar 3, 2012)

If only i had the cash...

But I see two options for those who do.
For the same price, either 1DX, or a 5D3 + 1D4 kit.
The 1DX is a 'does-it-all' camera, the AF is going to be better than the 1D4 for sports, the IQ will be better, the low-light will be better, there's 2 (or 4) more FPS. 1 of them in your bag and you don't need much else.

But for other people, especially birders, the 1D4 is more attractive, f/8 focussing and more pixels-on-target (i will be *very* interested to see the results of 1DX cropped to same FOV as 1D4 and printed same size, and i'm sure i'm not the only one), and the 5D3 can be the landscape/wedding/low-light camera. Depending on the price of the 1D4 and if you wait long enough for the 5D3 price to settle, it won't be much more expensive than a single 1DX, with the plus that you get a backup camera if one carks it on a shoot (either is not as good as the other for specific use cases, but 'good enough' and better than packing up and going home).

I don't see many 1D4s go on ebay, but the ones that do are still in the $3k-4k mark. I'm tipping them to be averaging under $3k if the 1DX gets f/8 in a firmware update before release, maybe $2.5-3.5k by the end of this year anyway. If they end up the same street-price as the 5D3, i'm going to have a very difficult decision on my hands (i'm not going to afford either without selling the 7D, that will be hard enough as it is, i love that thing)...


----------



## MikeHunt (Mar 3, 2012)

Doubt it! Been trawling around eBay etc. looking for cheap old battered FF body and have been surprised at how 1D MkIV's been holding up. Lots of original 1D Digital, 1D II's, 1D III's, and even some ropey-looking IDS3's (that have been dropped a few times), on offer from 200 bucks up to around 800 for the bigger/newer MP models.

Any ones that I've seen listed for sale are $2500+


----------



## MazV-L (Mar 3, 2012)

I've been watching the 1Div prices because been considering upgrading my 50D. A brand new 1Div currently Au$4,999.00, compare that too the 5Diii Au$4,399.00. 
I think it's difficult to compare these 2 cameras feature-wise, which is "better" anyone willing to offer an opinion?


----------

